# Stolen brute central TX



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

This brute was stolen along with $1300 from the central TX area. My best friend was deployed to Afghanistan and left it and the money with a mechanic to rebuild motor who supposedly skipped town. I'll get more info on exact location. I think he said Killeen TX. Anybody that would do this to a guy while he is deployed is a POS. he wants his brute back more than getting the guy. I'll get a parts list and update incase y'all see anything pop up. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Too bad, hope that will be recovered soon in one piece.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye I sure hope so. The way the previous business partner talks he sold it while my buddy was deployed


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

No good man. I've got a buddy in Waco and I'll keep an eye out down south here too. What year is bike?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey just a little update. It is a 2005 model. The police weren't much help and both owners of the shop are denying having it. So if anyone happens across anything like this let me know please. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

